# Sorority!



## Tisia (Mar 15, 2011)

20 long NPT with a couple fake plants to provide a bit more top coverage until my stem plants and floaters grow out a bit more. 3 PK, 2 CT, 1 HM, and 1 VT girls, and some MTS. might try putting in some cherry shrimp at some point too. so far the only bigger injury is my VT Violet got a good size chunk of her anal fin taken out by Marilyn my yellow PK. Violet was being a bit of a brat and Marilyn put her in her place. there's a few other little rips and such and a lot of flaring, but it seems to be going pretty well so far, lol. pics are pre-nipping
tank and everyone floating








Violet on top, Fay on the left, Audrey right








Vivien, Betty, Fay, and Violet below








Marilyn, Olivia in the back, Betty in front, Violet








Violet being a brat before Marilyn showed her what's what


----------



## alysalouise (Mar 15, 2011)

Everyone is so pretty  Love the mixture of different tail types


----------



## Tisia (Mar 15, 2011)

me too, love seeing the different colors and tail types swimming together  they seem to have pretty much calmed down already, lol. there's a bit of flaring and nipping still when someone gets a bit to close, but not much chasing, if one backs off the other will generally let her instead of having to prove who's boss


----------



## alysalouise (Mar 15, 2011)

Tisia said:


> me too, love seeing the different colors and tail types swimming together  they seem to have pretty much calmed down already, lol. there's a bit of flaring and nipping still when someone gets a bit to close, but not much chasing, if one backs off the other will generally let her instead of having to prove who's boss


Ya i really like the colors  very pretty, If i had the money, well and the space, I would do a sorority
Lol well thats good, hopefully they'll keep it that way lol


----------



## Pitluvs (Jun 22, 2011)

Love your tank! You're girls are beautiful. I hope mine looks as good as that then I upgrade!


----------



## MMAsac (Aug 5, 2011)

beautiful looking PT, you have going on there, and also great looking fish!


----------



## GreenTea (Jan 31, 2011)

Looks great


----------



## Tisia (Mar 15, 2011)

looks like Violet got nipped again, not sure by who this time, but she's still the only one that's lost any fin.


----------



## GreenTea (Jan 31, 2011)

Wow thats more than a nip! She ok? And are you coming over?


----------



## Silverfang (Mar 25, 2011)

I got two new girls today, one looks like she has wounds like that. Are you going to pull Violet out?


----------



## Tisia (Mar 15, 2011)

if she starts clamping up or hiding or looking stressed I will, but as of right now she's swimming around acting fine so I'm not too worried yet. couple of my males have managed to do worse to themselves


----------



## Silverfang (Mar 25, 2011)

same here... mine clamped and hid so I pulled her out, wondering if I got a mislabled boy.


----------



## Tikibirds (May 26, 2011)

Pretty girls. I have one red VT that keep getting nipped, but after a few days everyone calmed down and her fins are growing back. She never clamped and never had stripes so i kept her in there.


----------



## Tisia (Mar 15, 2011)

doesn't look like there's any new nips this morning ^_^ some of the smaller splits seem to be healing already even. kind of crazy how fast they can heal sometimes


----------



## Silverfang (Mar 25, 2011)

congrats! Always good to hear.


----------



## Tisia (Mar 15, 2011)

so GreenTea had a couple of girls that weren't working in her sorority so I said I'd give them a shot, I had them floating for a while and everyone seemed curious but didn't seem to be any aggressive behavior so I let them out and so far so good, lol. 
new girl Lexie (for now) and Betty








Olivia and Mo (also for now)








Mo, Olivia, Vivien up top. Lexie and Violet on the bottom


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

I'm so jealous of your sorority, Tisia. They're amazing! You have an eye for putting together sororities. Sorry the girls didn't work out for you, Green Tea, but at least you know they are going to a good home. And you can always visit them.  

I love Betty. Sorry other gorgeous girls, Betty is my favorite.


----------



## Tisia (Mar 15, 2011)

lol, I know, I really love some of the other's colors, but her lips get me every time


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

I do have to admit I love Olivia's tail though.


----------



## Silverfang (Mar 25, 2011)

*so plans on stealing olivia*


----------



## Tisia (Mar 15, 2011)

you can steal some of her future babies, but she's mine!


----------



## GreenTea (Jan 31, 2011)

Sakura8 said:


> I'm so jealous of your sorority, Tisia. They're amazing! You have an eye for putting together sororities. Sorry the girls didn't work out for you, Green Tea, but at least you know they are going to a good home. And you can always visit them.
> 
> I love Betty. Sorry other gorgeous girls, Betty is my favorite.



It's ok, she was just too docile for the rest of them..Hopefully the new girls I'm getting will be bigger and work better. Tisia your sorority looks great!


----------



## Tisia (Mar 15, 2011)

lol, they're actually both doing some chasing now, guess compared to your girls mine are a bunch of pansies


----------



## Pitluvs (Jun 22, 2011)

Just seeing this now, hope your girls settle down and play nice from now on! lol I have two that play tag in my tank, but no nips yet. Your girls are gorgeous! I like Lexie, and I am sure Spidey would too


----------



## GreenTea (Jan 31, 2011)

Tisia said:


> lol, they're actually both doing some chasing now, guess compared to your girls mine are a bunch of pansies



Ah! Any nipping or just chasing? They might do better with some plant coverage. I'm wiped out tonight, I had two beers and fell right asleep.


----------



## Tisia (Mar 15, 2011)

they seem to calm down some during the night. I think it's actually going pretty well, there's a few ripped fins but Violet was the only one to lose any fin and that was all the first day/night. 

it's actually pretty thickly planted, if someone wants to hide they can, but they all seem to like to spend most of their time by the glass which makes it pretty easy for the rest to spot them, lol. Mo was doing a bit of nipping, Lexie was pretty much just flaring a little and if they ran she'd chase them for a bit


----------



## BlueEyes (Jul 19, 2011)

I totally want Betty. I need a serial killer betta.


----------



## Silverfang (Mar 25, 2011)

Haha, checked on my girls last night, and it looked like there were four girls lieing on their sides in the plants. I did manage to disturb them and they sulked before going back to sleep.

They are so cute and fun to watch.


----------



## Tisia (Mar 15, 2011)

I know, I love my boys, but I keep getting drawn to my girls. just love watching the pile of wiggles, lol


----------



## alysalouise (Mar 15, 2011)

Ah you got Mo  She is so pretty


----------



## Tisia (Mar 15, 2011)

yeppers! were you the other person that wanted them? lol. 
I think I'm going to change Mo's name to Mae and Lexie to Lana to go with my old hollywood theme


----------



## alysalouise (Mar 15, 2011)

Tisia said:


> yeppers! were you the other person that wanted them? lol.
> I think I'm going to change Mo's name to Mae and Lexie to Lana to go with my old hollywood theme


 
Lol I just wanted Mo, I wanted to breed her to Cola that i got from GreenTea, and cause she is just so darn cute 
Lol Mae like May?


----------



## Tisia (Mar 15, 2011)

where in Washington are you? Mae like Mae West, lol


----------



## alysalouise (Mar 15, 2011)

Tisia said:


> where in Washington are you? Mae like Mae West, lol


 
Ill PM you about that lol
Never hear of Mae West lol


----------



## Tisia (Mar 15, 2011)

she's the one we have to thank for this quote


> Is that a gun in your pocket or are you just glad to see me?


I like this one too, lol


> When I'm good, I'm very good. But when I'm bad, I'm better.


----------



## alysalouise (Mar 15, 2011)

Tisia said:


> she's the one we have to thank for this quote
> 
> I like this one too, lol


 
Lol never heard those quotes before now haha


----------



## Tisia (Mar 15, 2011)

not even the first one? I've heard different versions of it used quite a lot, like "is that a roll of quarters in your pocket or are you just happy to see me?"


----------



## alysalouise (Mar 15, 2011)

Tisia said:


> not even the first one? I've heard different versions of it used quite a lot, like "is that a roll of quarters in your pocket or are you just happy to see me?"


Lol not even the first one


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

How many Washingtoners are there? Sheesh, I'm feeling lonely here in CA.


----------



## Silverfang (Mar 25, 2011)

I wanted that gorgeous crown! But being in another country puts a damper on things


----------



## alysalouise (Mar 15, 2011)

Silverfang said:


> I wanted that gorgeous crown! But being in another country puts a damper on things


 You wanted Mo too? Lol


----------



## Tisia (Mar 15, 2011)

kind of a blurry pic, but it's got everyone in it, lol








Audrey seems to avoid group shots but she was being a little camera hog in this one








Violet's anal fin is healing up nicely


----------



## GreenTea (Jan 31, 2011)

I'm WA too. I think there are at least 5 of us.


----------



## Tisia (Mar 15, 2011)

I think Creat, Gunsablazin, Adamxatomic are all in WA as well. probably more I'm forgetting. there's a few Oregonians also


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

I'm lonely in CA! Your sorority looks awesome, Tisia. It's so colorful!


----------



## Tikibirds (May 26, 2011)

Your lonely? Try being in Alaska. I might as well be in another country

I like the pretty white girl on the top. You have such nice colors. Mine are either yellow or blackish except for India who is white but she has been banished to the 1 gallon.



> but they all seem to like to spend most of their time by the glass which makes it pretty easy for the rest to spot them, lol.


 Mine do the same. They got a 20G Long and they all swim in the same spot, literally on top of each other. is that normal??


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

Haha, I wish you could move to CA, Tiki. We can be lonely together.


----------



## Tikibirds (May 26, 2011)

I wish I could. My best friend lives in LA


----------



## Tisia (Mar 15, 2011)

Tikibirds said:


> Your lonely? Try being in Alaska. I might as well be in another country
> 
> I like the pretty white girl on the top. You have such nice colors. Mine are either yellow or blackish except for India who is white but she has been banished to the 1 gallon.
> 
> Mine do the same. They got a 20G Long and they all swim in the same spot, literally on top of each other. is that normal??


Marilyn? the one to the leftish of the group in the top pic? she's actually yellow with a few red dots, lol


----------



## Tisia (Mar 15, 2011)

Sakura8 said:


> I'm lonely in CA! Your sorority looks awesome, Tisia. It's so colorful!


pretty sure there's more californians on this site than washingtonians  couple of the darker pics it can be easy to mistake a couple of the girls for each other, but I do like that for the most part you can distinguish each girl without too much effort, lol


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

Yeah, but CA is a big state. Lot of the Californians I've encountered are too far away to meet. What a bummer. I should post a personal ad in my local paper. "Betta lover seeks friend. Must love bettas." I'd probably get all sorts of weird replies. Especially if I posted one like this: "Owner of sorority seeks other sorority owners." XD


----------



## GreenTea (Jan 31, 2011)

Curlyfatass is in California...I know there are Cali members on here. I went out of my way to add everyone I saw from WA, or Oregon so that's kind of why I know they exist! I have become friends with Tisia and Alysa from adding them and exchanging fish and such


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

Yeah, you three are so lucky because you live close enough to meet.


----------



## Tisia (Mar 15, 2011)

Alysa is a few hours away from GreenTea and me. the 2 of us are like 20-30 minutes away from each other, lol


----------



## GreenTea (Jan 31, 2011)

AND now we go to the same college!

So who came out as alpha btw Tisia? My sorority looks a little empty with 5 right now..


----------



## alysalouise (Mar 15, 2011)

Tisia said:


> Alysa is a few hours away from GreenTea and me. the 2 of us are like 20-30 minutes away from each other, lol


 
Lol ya im a bit out here!
Haha, seems like theres no one within an hour from me lol, at least who has an interest in fish lol


----------



## Tisia (Mar 15, 2011)

I'm not even sure at this point  occasionally I'll see someone doing a little bit of chasing, then the next minute they're getting chased, lol. except for the occasional games of tag and some bickering over food they all pretty much seem to do their own thing. except for Violet's anal fin which is only half healed, everyone else seems to have intact fins

when are you getting your new fish?


----------



## GreenTea (Jan 31, 2011)

That's awesome. Well initially I was thinking Wednesday but with my DOAs last time I was thinking about asking Jennifer to hold them until Thursday so they could have a few days to recoup...? I don't know what would be best. I woke up at 3 am the other night with nightmares they were all DOA so that was lame.


----------



## Tisia (Mar 15, 2011)

alysalouise said:


> Lol ya im a bit out here!
> Haha, seems like theres no one within an hour from me lol, at least who has an interest in fish lol


I swear there was someone from Everett, which I think was maybe closeish to you? lol



GreenTea said:


> That's awesome. Well initially I was thinking Wednesday but with my DOAs last time I was thinking about asking Jennifer to hold them until Thursday so they could have a few days to recoup...? I don't know what would be best. I woke up at 3 am the other night with nightmares they were all DOA so that was lame.


I had her ship mine Thursday just because I don't have school Fridays and they were pretty darn perky for having spent all night in a box. not sure if having a couple days to relax had anything to do with it or not, but it didn't seem to hurt any. seems like you don't get enough sleep as it is without nightmares messing with you


----------



## alysalouise (Mar 15, 2011)

Tisia said:


> I swear there was someone from Everett, which I think was maybe closeish to you? lol


Lol ya probably the closest, but i dont know who it is if there is someone lol
Well theres a new member on here, and shes really close, Lol shes a friend i know in person haha, She just joined tonight
I got her back into fish 




GreenTea!
If it makes you feel better i keep having dreams that MONSTER snakes are trying to eat me, like realistic size, but the biggest sizes of snakes i have seen, likt this 14 footer i really wanna hold
I thinbk if people are to have dreams, that it should be good dreams, not bad


----------



## Tisia (Mar 15, 2011)

alysalouise said:


> Lol ya probably the closest, but i dont know who it is if there is someone lol
> Well theres a new member on here, and shes really close, Lol shes a friend i know in person haha, She just joined tonight
> I got her back into fish


PEER PRESSURE! lol


----------



## GreenTea (Jan 31, 2011)

Oh and WA people, I just added KatsFishies, she's about 45 mins north of me, another WA person. She's new as well.


----------



## GreenTea (Jan 31, 2011)

We should have a convention of some kind, Tisia we can just pick people up along the way as we go north. East-siders are on their own...  I think Gizmo is in Spokane. AquarianBlue is in Kennewick, also east side.


----------



## alysalouise (Mar 15, 2011)

Tisia said:


> PEER PRESSURE! lol


 
Lol well it started that i was having guppy babies, so of coarse she wanted some, so she set up a tank to let it cycle till they got big enough, then she took them home, and bought a pelco, then some sort of tetras, and then ran into a 40 gallon for free that holds water, so now she is wanting to set that up for her fish haha


----------



## alysalouise (Mar 15, 2011)

So how many Females do you have total in your sorority now? lol


----------



## Tisia (Mar 15, 2011)

9. 3 are from GreenTea, 4 from AB, 1 I got from Petco, and 1 from Petsmart that I've had for a few months


----------



## alysalouise (Mar 15, 2011)

Tisia said:


> 9. 3 are from GreenTea, 4 from AB, 1 I got from Petco, and 1 from Petsmart that I've had for a few months


WOW
Thats a lot haha
How do the ones from petco and petsmart hold up against everyone else?


----------



## Tisia (Mar 15, 2011)

when I was first floating everyone they were the ones doing most of the flaring, lol. Violet, the one with the ripped up anal was my petsmart girl. she was being a bit of a brat when I first released them which wasn't too surprising since she had been alone for a while. Mo/Mae picked a couple of fights when I first added her as well, assuming because she was by herself before too. the other 2 CT girls were just bought like a week before the other girls showed up. besides the initial flaring they and my AB girls seemed about the same level of aggression. all in all I think I kind of lucked out with these girls, lol. not a whole lot of bickering and no real injuries (not counting Violet's anal fin since it never seemed to concern her even if it did look bad).


----------



## alysalouise (Mar 15, 2011)

Tisia said:


> when I was first floating everyone they were the ones doing most of the flaring, lol. Violet, the one with the ripped up anal was my petsmart girl. she was being a bit of a brat when I first released them which wasn't too surprising since she had been alone for a while. Mo/Mae picked a couple of fights when I first added her as well, assuming because she was by herself before too. the other 2 CT girls were just bought like a week before the other girls showed up. besides the initial flaring they and my AB girls seemed about the same level of aggression. all in all I think I kind of lucked out with these girls, lol. not a whole lot of bickering and no real injuries (not counting Violet's anal fin since it never seemed to concern her even if it did look bad).


 
Lol its cause the CT's gotta make up for their size 
Is it just mine, or are CT girls smaller than other girls?
My Big CT is like maybe if she's lucky, half the size of my VT
My other one iseven smaller lol


----------



## Bambi (Sep 11, 2011)

I"ve noticed that too, all the CT girls i find are smaller then the others xD

Beautiful sorority.

I'm thinking of doing a petsmart sorority in a ten gallon(5 girls) since last i checked they were only $2ifyou had a petsmart card and they have an ok selection in you get there after a new shipment.


----------



## alysalouise (Mar 15, 2011)

Bambi said:


> I"ve noticed that too, all the CT girls i find are smaller then the others xD
> 
> Beautiful sorority.
> 
> I'm thinking of doing a petsmart sorority in a ten gallon(5 girls) since last i checked they were only $2ifyou had a petsmart card and they have an ok selection in you get there after a new shipment.


 
$2?!?! Thats it?
for CT's? I would love to do a sorority with CT's one day 
I wish i could find HM females though :/ I guess i have to check the petsmart by me, i havnt once looked at their bettas
I hate the petsmart by me, their really RUDE
But im rather rude back.... Lol


----------



## Silverfang (Mar 25, 2011)

*pout* my choice for girls is limited to what petsmart gets in, really stunted fins but large vts, or the gender confused male/females.

I had manage to steal the breeders supply of girls, well most of them.


----------



## Tisia (Mar 15, 2011)

Vivien my green HM girl is actually the smallest, next is my VT Violet, then the 3 CT girls are in the middle with the HMPK girls being the biggest


----------

